# Pre-1900 bike



## Luchotocado (Jul 15, 2015)

Anybody have an idea of what bike this is? All seller says is it has wooden wheels and he thinks its from 1898.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2015)

I swear 50 to 75% of TOC bikes never come with identification.......
Good starter bike...long chain.


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 15, 2015)

bricycle said:


> I swear 50 to 75% of TOC bikes never come with identification.......
> Good starter bike...long chain.




Any idea on value?


----------



## Iverider (Jul 15, 2015)

Hard to put a value on it without seeing better pictures. Detail shots of the rear parts of the frame (where rear axle mounts in particular) any lugged areas on the frame, how the seat post is clamped and a close up of Chainring may better help discern what this is.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2015)

well part wise.... block chain $100-$130, pedals is good are $150+, true all wood wheels are $300 pr.
I used to pay $300-$600 for these.


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2015)

love the "star wheel" style axle adjuster! looks about 1895-6 maybe the coveted "Christie saddle" if it wasn't hard, it might be worth $400+
Pedals not bad but are/may be missing the dust caps (impossible to find).


----------

